# Amazon prime video downloaded but not playing



## ra_sriniketan (Apr 15, 2017)

I have downloaded a movie from amazon prime video but its not playing. No video or sound. Scroll bar is moving though.

Video codec is-

Codec:H264 MPEG4 AVC(part 10)(AVC1)
Resolution:1088X482
Display resolution: 1088X464
Frame rate:23.976023
Decoded formatlanar 4:2:0 YUV   

Tried to play in VLC & Media player classic.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2017)

It is DRM protected. I don't think it'll play on anything other than amazon app or web player itself.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Apr 15, 2017)

How to remove it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't think you can.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Apr 15, 2017)

How do i know if it is actually DRM protected or not?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2017)

ra_sriniketan said:


> How do i know if it is actually DRM protected or not?



Read the first two lines of post #1

Same case is with the stuff downloaded via jio apps.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 18, 2017)

ra_sriniketan said:


> How to remove it?


There is an option to delete download videos within the app itself

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> There is an option to delete download videos within the app itself



He wants to remove the DRM, not the video.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ow lol.

Well he is better of looking elsewhere than crack Amazon prime videos.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

